# Check out this down hill MTB run



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

This is so awesome I had to post. Listen closely to the last 5 seconds. Great commentary for a stellar ride.

Crazy Mountain Bike Run on Devour.com


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mimason said:


> This is so awesome I had to post. Listen closely to the last 5 seconds. Great commentary for a stellar ride.
> 
> Crazy Mountain Bike Run on Devour.com


Yep. I watched it in the MTBR.COM website.

Crazy fast!


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Hilarious!!! Thanks. Wish I could ride like that


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

"How does Danny Hart sit down with balls that big!?"

lol, hilarious.

Amazing run.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

That was so awesome. 

Yeah that last line had me rolling.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

So glad to see some DH love on this forum.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

To put into perspective how hard this mountain is and how insane the run is, here is a pic of part of the track. Most of the track is as steep as this, no joke. I couldn't even walk up it.










This is the steepest and hardest track on the world cup circuit and is 100x more difficult with mud.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

beautiful day for a bike ride, huh?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Insane run. And on wet terrain no less.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Such a great ride, such an annoying commentating duo...


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> Such a great ride, such an annoying commentating duo...


Rob Warner was a WC DH racer for years, retired in 2004ish. Nigel Paige also raced world cup DH and is now the owner of Chain Reaction Cycles/ Nukeproof. Both know their **** and both were perfect for the best DH run in any race in the past 10 years. 

The commentary made the run on tv. I wish everyone could have watched at LEAST the other top 10 riders to see just how amazing this run by Hart's run was.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> So glad to see some DH love on this forum.


It's the ametuer DHer's, that have no skills or balls, that hate on roadies. Us roadie's respect all kinds of talented cyclists.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

climbinthebigring said:


> It's the ametuer DHer's, that have no skills or balls, that hate on roadies. Us roadie's respect all kinds of talented cyclists.


...sans those on recumbants. Although I have no problem with them.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh that was great riding and great comentating. I wish all were like that!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Very interesting. But how would Lance Armstrong do on the same?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry to say but i bet he would fall on his face


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been seeing this video pop up all over blogs this week.

Going viral, beyond epic, this is straight up _mythic_.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Crazy whip! That guy has some serious style!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

crushes the competition and does it with flair
the whip actually seemed to set him up for the corner


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

kbiker3111 said:


> such an annoying commentating duo...


Such a prig you are.


----------



## lwrncc (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting! That was RIDICULOUS!


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Freecaster just released the HD version for free on their site. ENJOY!

UCI MTB DHI World Championships 2011 Danny Hart's Run - Mountain Bike Videos - Extreme.com by Freecaster.tv - Where the world is watching action sports LIVE


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

DH is insane. I would never be able to even try it dry.XC is good enough for me in the MTB world. 

Danny Hart's balls yeah... all 6 billion of them. I mean 10 seconds. That's ridiculous. I looked up the 2nd place guy he beat, Damien and he only beat 3rd by less than half a second! 

Amazing. Balls of Steel.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Champéry 2011 World Championships track.mp4 - YouTube

First person view of the track they raced. This guy is going slow... and it's scary. And it's DRY.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the whimpering noises you can hear on the video linked above: and that's from someone brave enough to risk his neck riding that chute. DHers are nuts!


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

kbiker3111 said:


> Such a great ride, such an annoying commentating duo...


Annoying?? That was the best part


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

that was insane!! The commentary got me into the race and yelling for him to get it!! I love it


----------

